# AmPs..which one? Boss, Legacy, MTX, Lightning, Sony, Kenwood, Pyramid ?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been looking around... alot of places for the right amp. I found a good Amp on Ebay... it was a Legacy..... but OmEgA told me that they suck.

So now.. minutes before I buy it.. I cancelled out. What do you guys recommend... for good quality, excellent sound, and a reasonable price????

Im looking for around 1000w either 2 channel or 4 channel (not yet sure)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You could look into Orion, Audiobahn, JL Audio, JBL, Rockford Fosgate, Phoenix Gold and possibly US Acoustics.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd recommend any Kenwood eXcelon amp... they're a bit pricey but the quality and sound of these amps is excellent. JL Audio amps would be an excellent alternative if you have the cash.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

all of these are great suugestions


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I have been looking around... alot of places for the right amp. I found a good Amp on Ebay... it was a Legacy..... but OmEgA told me that they suck.
> 
> So now.. minutes before I buy it.. I cancelled out. What do you guys recommend... for good quality, excellent sound, and a reasonable price????
> 
> Im looking for around 1000w either 2 channel or 4 channel (not yet sure) *


Why don't you start by telling us what it is that you are planning on running with the amp. I honestly don't believe you need a 1000 watt amp. Just about all the amps you listed that are rated at 1000 watts will probably put out 300-400 watts RMS at most. I'm going to let you in on a little secret, if it sounds too good to be true...it is. If the amp is rated at 1000 watts and has a 40 amp fuse (which most of the legacy, power acoustik, etc. amps have, there is no possible way that amp can put out anywhere near that much power. Why are you not sure if you want a 2 channel or 4 channel amp? Typically a 4 ch. is used to drive mids and highs (they can be used for subs...but not really recommended). And 2 ch or mono block amps are used for subs (again, usually).

Let us know what kind of sound it is that you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend and we can give you some recommendations on what to get. Keep in mind that you can only get so much sound with so much money...the more you are willing to spend, the better your car will sound and usually the longer it will last


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I have been looking around... alot of places for the right amp. I found a good Amp on Ebay... it was a Legacy..... but OmEgA told me that they suck.
> 
> So now.. minutes before I buy it.. I cancelled out. What do you guys recommend... for good quality, excellent sound, and a reasonable price????
> 
> Im looking for around 1000w either 2 channel or 4 channel (not yet sure) *


Your 16 right? so I'm guessing your looking for a whole lot of thump without spending a whole lot of money, judging by what kindof amp it was you were looking at. Well stay around from Boss, Legacy, Pyramid, Volfenhag, American Pro, Pyle, Lanzar, and the whole Profile line, oh and Jenson, no Jenson. what kindof budget are you trying to work within? do you want to power one sub, two? a wall? SQL or SPL? let us know


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I want to power 2 10' inch Subwoofers 800w each. Im not sure if I want to power... Just my subs...and maybe 2 of my speakers. Im not sure.... plz help. MAxImUm I will spend on an AMP is i think maybe 300$.

Now what do you experts recommend, 2 channel for just the Subs... or could i get a 4 channel and power 2 subs and maybe 2 of my 4 speakers?

HeLp


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I want to power 2 10' inch Subwoofers 800w each. Im not sure if I want to power... Just my subs...and maybe 2 of my speakers. Im not sure.... plz help. MAxImUm I will spend on an AMP is i think maybe 300$.
> 
> Now what do you experts recommend, 2 channel for just the Subs... or could i get a 4 channel and power 2 subs and maybe 2 of my 4 speakers?
> 
> HeLp  *


the subs i'm guessing are 800 watt max not 800 watt RMS right? and stay with the two channel, a four channel will only give you like 50-75*4 for that price and 75 watts much less 50 will not power subs well at all, stick with a two channel and due some searching, you'll find a nice one for under 300


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

This is really kinda dumb... but whats the difference between Max and RMS. What is RMS anyway.
All I know is 800 watts (something) a piece, now that I have decided on a 2 channel amplifier How much power should I run?
I was thinking around 600-1000w a little extra, what would be addiquite or really really good sound?


Im so confused....after looking at some MtX amps...I have noticed, for my price range... alittle over..... they only have like 400w. WIll they sound good


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

BTW what about Sony, Clarion, Lightning, and Infinity?
I really would LOVE an MTX but, I need to spend about 3 weeks saving, and I am very impatient..however..patience will lead to me to the best answer.
Also I thought Rocksfort Fosgate sux.. this guy at Car TOys was insisting that they are horrible, and he says go Alpine


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not sure what RMS stands for, but its the wattage that the subwoofer or speaker can play continuoisly. Meaning, that you can play the sub at lets say 400 watts RMS. Peak means the highest wattage it can take for a short amount of time. So lets say your sub was 800 watts PEAK, it means that the amp can push if for 800 watts for a few seconds, maybe even a minute, but it can play an RMS of 400 watts for days/weeks/forever.

Dont ever get sony subs or amps, they totally suck. Rockford isnt bad, but every store has their likes and dislikes.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

my entire sub and amp setup is rockford, all 2200 hundred dollars worth(of course I didn't pay that I'm a dealer, more like 600 heh) so it's really up to you, I'll probally get rid of all these sometime depending on how much I can sell them for and then buy more equipment, probally some Audiobahns and I'm not sure about the amp something highend about the equivalent to Rockfords 700S, who knows really. No I wouldn't go with the Sony's I just don't like them, no lightning audio, their caps and electrical gadgets so to speak are ok but not their amps or subs, although I've yet to hear their new highend, clarion i know once upon a time was great, but really I don't know about now and infinity is a good line too, it depends on what your looking for, oh and 800 watts RMS times 2, I could probally put money on the fact that if you infact had that much wattage going into your subs the sound level wouldn't be to your liking, the only reason I can tolerate that much is because i started out small and deafend myself gradually  400 x 2 is nothing to scuff at, I bet you could hit around 140 depending on how you tweak it, and 140 well that's a jet airplane and remember for ever 3 decibels you increase your sound level twice over. well ok let me know if you have any questions


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

So should I just get like an... 600 watt amp? 800watt?
Here's the thing, I have no idea. I have 2 800w subs, how much power can I run for a good sound? 

SHould I go under 800watts, go over (1000w), go half-way(400w) or should I get an 800w Amp??


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

who makes these subs?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Im getting them from Best Buy... I think Clarion or something. I have no Idea.
However, If I blow them, I can get em replaced for up to 3 years.. with the service plan. Ive already blown 3 sets of 6x9's gottem replaced.. for literally free.
$130, 2 800w Subs, In plexiglass Carpeted box... might buy some Kenwoods later 


But back the question... How much power?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i work at Best Buy and in my region we don't sell clarion the only thing we sell in a plexiglass box with carpeting and the works are Jensons and I'd definately stay away from them


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Like I said.. I have no Idea..... but here in Colorado.... they do sell em... hold on let me call em....

Damnit... Jensons 750 watts total.... 325 RMS. 

So a no go?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

How about this Set up..... 

Either 2 10'inch MTx and an MtX amp.. not sure which one yet

Or Kenwood Amp... and 2 10'inch Kenwood Subs?
( I have a Kenwood Headunit and speakers )


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *How about this Set up.....
> 
> Either 2 10'inch MTx and an MtX amp.. not sure which one yet
> 
> ...


MTX equipment is a great value as far as quality per dollar ratio goes. If you are on a limited budget, which it sounds like you are, I would recommend that you get 2 MTX T4108 10" 8 ohm subs powered by an MTX Thunder4202 amp. You will be able to bridge the amp to both subs since those ones are 8 ohms and will present a 4 ohm load at the amplifier. Just make sure that you get a box that has the recommended air space for those subs, preferably a custom made box, as they sound 10 times better than any pre-fabricated box can. The box is what will either make or break the sound you get out of those subs. That setup shouldn't run you any more than say $560-$575 for the subs, amp, box, wiring and installation. If you are willing to spend a little bit more, I would say to step up to the MTX T6108 subs and either the MTX Thunder8302 or the MTX T6104 subs and the MTX Thunder6500D amp. That setup will run you close to $1000 for everything. It really all depends how much you want to put into it. If you need any other recommendations...give me a shout.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Kenwood offers an 1000 watt max mono amp good for bridging, i'm not a fan of their subs but i like the amp


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Kenwood amps*



omega said:


> *Kenwood offers an 1000 watt max mono amp good for bridging, i'm not a fan of their subs but i like the amp *


Kenwood amps are way over rated in my opinion. Yes they are good quality amps and put out the power they claim in their RMS specs (which for the previous post mean "Root Mean Squared"). They tend to over exagerate the peak power at times though. The only way that 1000 watt Kenwood amp will ever put out 1000 watts is if it is being struck by lightning. And the 1000 watt Kenwood amp is not a mono amp. If it has two channels that can be bridged, it by definition, cannot be a mono amp simply because it has a right and left channel. I must say that I agree with you that their subs leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*Shhweet*

Hmm.... I look up the MtX at Car Toys tomarrow, and for Kenwoods... I considered them to "match" my existing system.

So Kenwood subs are shitty, and the amps are Ok.....

Ill go with MtX amp and Subs... thanx alot guys..... I suppose Ill figure everything out soon, and Ill post a thread with pics 

Also when u say "Custom Box" would you mean the ones that MtX makes... or would those be the pre-fabricated boxes.

I would love to build my own, but damn... I dont now crap about building a box, with the right airspace and etc. Anyone wanna help with that


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you nowwhat, come to think of it your right, that's not a mono amp, i remember installing one a while back and it did have two channels, hmm, well well


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you will more than likely never get peak sound out of a pre-fab box, a lot of times the manufactor will give their own recommondations but I know theres a formula to find out what the best air space is


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Hmm.... I look up the MtX at Car Toys tomarrow, and for Kenwoods... I considered them to "match" my existing system.
> 
> So Kenwood subs are shitty, and the amps are Ok.....
> 
> ...


What I mean by custom box is that the box be made to the EXACT specs of the sub. The chances of you finding a prefabricated box with the correct internal dimensions are slim to none. As far as box size goes, it really depends what style box ou are looking for. MTX recommends .75 ft^3 ft for a sealed box, and for a vented enclosure, 1.5 ft^3 with a vent measuring 3"x10". I think you would prefer the sound of a sealed box as they are more musical and perform well over a wide variety of frequencies, whereas a vented enclosure will generally perform well only on a specific frequency, which in the case of the MTX T4108 is 33 Hz. You must also take into consideration the displacement of a sub (the amount of space inside the enclosure that the sub takes up). A box is not really that hard to make. You could probably do it yourself if you have basic wood working skills.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

RMS is Root Mean Square. Since speakers operate at varied voltage levels and varied levels of impedence, RMS is sort of what the mean wattage required to run the speaker is. If anything go more than RMS, not less, you'll typically do more damage underpowering than you will overpowering. Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure that max wattage is the most the speaker will use at any given point, not so much what it can handle.


----------

